# Zumba



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

I picked up my little girl yesterday. She is such a good, sweet girl. I am totally in love. 

My husband ended up in ICU at the local hospital this morning. We were just about to head out to leave Enfield,NC behind us, and to head back home in Florida, when he got sick and I had to call 911. I am so grateful that Zumba (formerly Sparkle) is so good. I have put aside time to play with her and try to get her used to her new name, but mostly she has been quiet in the portable pen in our motorhome, being self-entertaining, while I tried to figure out what we are going to do. Sigh - - We really were hoping to be out of here before the hurricane hit. . .

I did take pictures of my little Zumba I had to share. She is so active that it is hard to take a decent picture of her. But I thought these were not too bad. Enjoy!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

WOW! I have so many mixed emotions about this post, I don't know where to begin!

First and foremost, I hope your husband is doing well. You do have your hands full - sick husband, major hurricane, motorhome, new puppy. I wish all of you the best. Please keep us posted on DH.

Zumba (love the name) is a delight. What a pretty girl! She will bring you and your husband many hours of joy. In some ways, I think it is fortuitous you just picked her up because she can add a nice diversion for you from feeling too gloomy about your situation.

Keep strong for DH and Zumba. We are all pulling for you.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my, as Popi said, you really have so much on your hands. I'm sorry for your husband and hope all will be well soon. Find a safe place for the hurricane other than your RV, though I have no idea where that would be. 

Zumba is a darling! Congrats on having her.


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh Jeannie - sending many healing thoughts to your husband and lots of strength to you as you weather this storm. 

Zumba is so precious and sweet. I agree with Popi - Zumba will be a good distraction for you. Keep us updated on how things are going. 

-Virginia


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> WOW! I have so many mixed emotions about this post, I don't know where to begin!
> 
> First and foremost, I hope your husband is doing well. You do have your hands full - sick husband, major hurricane, motorhome, new puppy. I wish all of you the best. Please keep us posted on DH.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ricky's Popi. I am so aware from this last day how life is a continuous roller coaster. He has a procedure this morning and then we'll find out more, but it looks like we will definitely be here for the hurricane. Another good/bad about all this - - - a local hotel,who does not accept pets, and seemed to be the only hotel near the hospital with rooms available still, waived that requirement and told me I could come with the pets. There's always goodness to be found to help with things look gloomy.

I have a question for you. Zumba had no potty issues on Sunday, nor early Monday morning, but after that, refuses to pee in the litter box. I put her in there, she walks out, and pees somewhere else (in the vinyl pen I have her in). She'll poop in there, though. I am using a pee tray with pine pellets, which I have never used before. I do clean the poop immediately, and try to scoop out the wet pellets, which turn into sawdust, so it is hard to get all of it out. Is that what the problem is? Or something else? Your insight on this would be greatly appreciated. By the way, I do immediately clean up the errant pee, and use a Clorox wipe, or 409 to dispel the smell at that spot. Thank you.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheri said:


> Oh, my, as Popi said, you really have so much on your hands. I'm sorry for your husband and hope all will be well soon. Find a safe place for the hurricane other than your RV, though I have no idea where that would be.
> 
> Zumba is a darling! Congrats on having her.


Thank you! I am renting a car this morning and going to a hotel near the hospital, with the pets and a whole bunch of our stuff. That makes me feel a whole lot safer, plus I like the idea of being closer to my husband. Too bad I can't bring Zumba into the hospital. I know she'd make him feel better, too.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Zumba is beautiful! I am sending healing prayers for your husband and wishing you all the best as you deal with all that you have going on right now. I look forward to hearing more about your new little girl when things settle down.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh. What a handful you have! Sick husband, hurricane, new puppy! I can't even imagine. What a blessing the motel waived the no pets rule. I can' help at all with the potty question. I will keep you and your husband in my thoughts. Please keep all of us updated. We are a close, friendly forum and all of us will be concerned for you, your hubby and Zumba.

By the way, she is beautiful. The color changes when she gets older will be interesting to see. Love the name!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

One of the reasons we waited so long to get a puppy was my hesitation because of DS’s frequent hospital stays. Now that I have seen what a comfort the puppy has been during recovery, I would go back in a heartbeat and bring a puppy home years ago. I have been fortunate to be able to trade babysitting with other families with children with medical problems for doctors appointments and hospital stays, and I think we could have found families to trade dog sitting, too. I have a feeling that when you make it home you’ll have lots of offers of help because Zumba is such a cute puppy, everyone is going to want an excuse to play with her! 

I’m just glad you have your new puppy in time to comfort you and provide a little distraction during the difficult waiting. I hope your husband is released soon so Zumba can cheer him up!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I forgot to mention, I had trouble sweeping out the dust at first and I think I was trying to over clean. I learned that as far as odor control, I don’t need to sweep out every last bit of dust, or worry about the small amount of dust I accidently sweep beneath neighboring clean pellets. I scoop out the wet or dusty spots the best I can with a tiny 5” dustpan and add a fresh scoop of pellets. Every so often i empty the whole tray. My puppy was a little older when we introduced it and didn’t have the early start yours has, though. 

I’m sure someone else will advise on the potty training part, and whether to make the pen smaller for a while, etc.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow!!!!! So sorry I missed this yesterday. Is he still in the hospital? Which one? You would be welcome to come back here, but I know you want to be close.

One of us can come pick up Zumba, if you need us to. Also, we have a 30 amp RV hookup (will run one AC), but we're on top of a hill surrounded by water, so it might get rough here.

For missing the box: Sometimes, at around this age, they might get to the point that getting in the box needs to be their idea. Rather than putting her directly in the box, put her down near the box, and tap or scratch the box with your finger, to coax her in.

You don't need to immediately take out the sawdust where she peed. It won't hurt anything for it to even stay in there longer than a day. It doesn't really develop a bad smell unless it gets too saturated. There is no urgency to getting it out, and may even encourage her to go back in to the same spot.

Don't mind calling Pam any time you need to. I don't answer my phone when I'm working, but Pam answers hers all the time.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Thinking of you for sure! 

I like the name (can't wait to hear about Zumba running zoomies), but I really liked Sparkle too. When did you decide to go with Zumba? I'm wondering why you didn't ask Tom and Pam to start calling her Zumba instead of Sparkle? 

I wonder how easy it is to change dogs' names. My friend changed her adopted Kono to Cody because they didn't want NO to be in their dog's name . . .


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom King said:


> Wow!!!!! So sorry I missed this yesterday. Is he still in the hospital? Which one? You would be welcome to come back here, but I know you want to be close.
> 
> One of us can come pick up Zumba, if you need us to. Also, we have a 30 amp RV hookup (will run one AC), but we're on top of a hill surrounded by water, so it might get rough here.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Tom! I will try that! She is a very independent little girl, which is one of the things I loved about her, so I think that may just be the trick! She's actually doing her business now in the litter box all day - - I wondered if it was because my stress level had gone down yesterday after I had ensured that we were going to be safe, though we are staying here through Sunday at least- - but I couldn't get her to do her business so I could take her out of the pen to play. I will try that tapping/scratching technique to see if that will work.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Oh my goodness! Thinking of you for sure!
> 
> I like the name (can't wait to hear about Zumba running zoomies), but I really liked Sparkle too. When did you decide to go with Zumba? I'm wondering why you didn't ask Tom and Pam to start calling her Zumba instead of Sparkle?
> 
> I wonder how easy it is to change dogs' names. My friend changed her adopted Kono to Cody because they didn't want NO to be in their dog's name . . .


That was a good idea to not call the dog Kono. I read that you should be very careful about names that include, or sound like, command names.

I never even thought of asking Pam to start calling her Zumba! Though that was probably a good thing. We - I should say "I" - changed our minds a few times. That might have greatly confused Pat, and Zumba, too.. LOL! I actually started considering keeping the name Sparkle but my husband still preferred Zumba, so I went with it.

I tried the technique recommended in the book, "The Focused Puppy". I waved a treat under her nose, said Zumba and when she looked up, I'd give it to her. i did that just a few times and then tried when she was a away from me, to call her name, and she would come to me for her treat. What a good girl! So I'll keep that up, furthering the distance I call her name.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

If someone is going to get sick while travelling, Rocky Mount is the place to do it! The hospital, and cardiologist, were outstanding. They released my husband last night, with medication and instruction not to drive for a few days. A friend's husband will come to drive us and the motorhome back home once the weather is clear. The pet-free hotel, which allowed me to bring in my pets, also decided to discount our rate since we were in an emergency situation. I've never heard of that level of customer service! I am grateful for all the goodness that has been shown to us these last couple of days, from complete strangers. I thank you all for the good wishes for my husband. This forum is like having another family.

All this, and Zumba, too. Life is good.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Zumba looks like a little angel. Will look forward to your future posts.
And will keep you all in my thoughts . . .


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So glad to hear all the good news!!!! Call us for anything, if you need us. We're not quite an hour away from Rocky Mount.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeanniek said:


> If someone is going to get sick while travelling, Rocky Mount is the place to do it! The hospital, and cardiologist, were outstanding. They released my husband last night, with medication and instruction not to drive for a few days. A friend's husband will come to drive us and the motorhome back home once the weather is clear. The pet-free hotel, which allowed me to bring in my pets, also decided to discount our rate since we were in an emergency situation. I've never heard of that level of customer service! I am grateful for all the goodness that has been shown to us these last couple of days, from complete strangers. I thank you all for the good wishes for my husband. This forum is like having another family.
> 
> All this, and Zumba, too. Life is good.


OKAY, two down (DH out of hospital and Zumba is back to hitting her designated spot) and one to go - surviving that nasty Florence. Your attitude is good, you have demonstrated good problem solving techniques, and you focus on the positive - Jeannie Rocks It!

Please keep us posted as your time permits. Ricky wishes you, "SALVO Y SANO" (Safe and Sound)

Ricky's Popi


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Jeannie, I just now read thru your post and the things you are going thru right now and my heart goes out to you. Sending good thoughts to your husband for a speedy recovery and to all of your family, and others, who are bracing for the hurricane. The pet free hotel deserves a round of thanks from all of us for taking such good care of you!!


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

One more thing, your little Zumba is Adorable to the max!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ooh my gosh Jeannie, I cannot believe your post. I am so sorry you are going through all this. You are handling it all so bravely I would be a mess. It is great to hear your hubby is going to be ok and Zumba seems to be on track. Just hunker down now and stay safe. Will send positive thoughts your way. Take care.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

hlang said:


> Jeannie, I just now read thru your post and the things you are going thru right now and my heart goes out to you. Sending good thoughts to your husband for a speedy recovery and to all of your family, and others, who are bracing for the hurricane. The pet free hotel deserves a round of thanks from all of us for taking such good care of you!!


I totally agree! They are a Holiday Inn. I don't know if they are all like this one, but I am going to presume so. They were supposedly created to provide safe and comfortable havens to travelers, and this one definitely meets that vision.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, I have to give another update. 

Zumba is doing amazingly well. She is so funny and active. And when I put her back in her Zumpa pen, she passes out immediately. haha! Yesterday she started wanting to engage with the cat, who is still not sure about it all. So cute watching her run after him, giving him a bark like, "Come on. Let's play!". 

But the part I wanted to share is that I got a message from someone from this forum who I am calling our guardian angel. She offered us her 2-bedroom guest apartment that has a yard that can safely accommodate our RV. Her puppy is 6-months old and she also has a lab that loves to play with puppies. Words can not express the gratitude I feel for her and her husband's kindness and support.

The hurricane has been downgraded and though the news is still saying it is going to still be devastating, we are praying that it will continue to downgrade and we won't have to impose for very long. But I am so, so grateful for this forum, and everyone on it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am so glad that all is going as well as can be expected for you! I thought about you all day yesterday and I wasn't able to get online until this morning. The first thing I did was check on you. You will certainly have a story to tell when you get home! Glad your hubby is doing well and that you and Zumba are too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you at Cindy, and Richard's now? We were wondering if Richard came to drive the RV to their place. Hoping DH is feeling better!! Anxious for dogs together pictures.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Oh my goodness! Thinking of you for sure!
> 
> I like the name (can't wait to hear about Zumba running zoomies), but I really liked Sparkle too. When did you decide to go with Zumba? I'm wondering why you didn't ask Tom and Pam to start calling her Zumba instead of Sparkle?
> 
> I wonder how easy it is to change dogs' names. My friend changed her adopted Kono to Cody because they didn't want NO to be in their dog's name . . .


It's easy to change puppy names. Most breeders don't work on teaching the puppies their litter names anyway, knowing that most people change them. Panda was "Mona". I hated it! LOL! I don't THINK Pixel or Kodi had litter names. If they did, I don't remember what they were!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Thank you so much, Tom! I will try that! She is a very independent little girl, which is one of the things I loved about her, so I think that may just be the trick! She's actually doing her business now in the litter box all day - - I wondered if it was because my stress level had gone down yesterday after I had ensured that we were going to be safe, though we are staying here through Sunday at least- - but I couldn't get her to do her business so I could take her out of the pen to play. I will try that tapping/scratching technique to see if that will work.


It will be a LONG time before she will learn to go "on command". At this stage, she'll only go when she feels the urge. Not when you put her in the "right place". So you kind of have to wait until you see her potty, then take her out to play... Or play with her on a hard, cleanable surface with the litter box nearby. All of mine would TRY to get to the litter box when they were little if it was close.

I am so sorry to hear about your husband! Hope he is better really soon, and I am SO glad you can ride out the storm in a hotel. My husband, Kodi and I rode out Hurricane Irene in our travel trailer (brand new at the time) on the edge of a cliff in a National Park in Prince Edward Island. It was scary!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> If someone is going to get sick while travelling, Rocky Mount is the place to do it! The hospital, and cardiologist, were outstanding. They released my husband last night, with medication and instruction not to drive for a few days. A friend's husband will come to drive us and the motorhome back home once the weather is clear. The pet-free hotel, which allowed me to bring in my pets, also decided to discount our rate since we were in an emergency situation. I've never heard of that level of customer service! I am grateful for all the goodness that has been shown to us these last couple of days, from complete strangers. I thank you all for the good wishes for my husband. This forum is like having another family.
> 
> All this, and Zumba, too. Life is good.


That is all AWESOME news!!!

My DH got very ill once while traveling too. We had our boys with us also. He had to go back to the hospital for IV antibiotics daily. We both decided that this was a TERRIBLE way to spend a vacation (I couldn't even do anything with the boys, because I had to drive him to the hospital each day, and then we all waited around in the hospital waiting room) So after his ABX one day, we decided we'd had enough. I loaded up the trailer by myself, and drove us all home, arriving at 3AM. At home, at least I could leave the boys home with a sitter and the hospital was MUCH closer. Thank HEAVENS we didn't have a puppy at the time!!! What we do for our men! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Well, I have to give another update.
> 
> Zumba is doing amazingly well. She is so funny and active. And when I put her back in her Zumpa pen, she passes out immediately. haha! Yesterday she started wanting to engage with the cat, who is still not sure about it all. So cute watching her run after him, giving him a bark like, "Come on. Let's play!".
> 
> ...


THAT makes me want to cry tears of joy!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Litter puppy names are just so Pam can talk to people about individual puppies, and they can understand who they are talking about. When they're here, they all have one name- Puppy.

Anxious to hear news. We don't know if they're at Cindy, and Richards yet, or not.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got an email from Cindy, saying that Richard drove the RV to their place, and the dogs have been playing together. I expect we'll hear an update later.

The hosts have one of our puppies, and a Lab that Pam uses for socializing puppies to large dogs. Their place is here on the lake.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom King said:


> I expect we'll hear an update later.


We experienced Cat 5 hurricane Odile three years ago in Mexico. Our place is on the beach and it was not fun, fortunately high enough that the ocean didn't intrude but 2 or 3 feet of rain everywhere. Windows broken and furniture sucked out of the house. Electricity and Internet are the first things to go out before the real storm hits! Often takes several days to restore. Several lives lost locally. Fortunately, we were not in residence at the time. Don't mess around with hurricanes!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. The storm has decided to stay well South of us, and then circle around hundreds of miles to the West of us. We're only predicted to get a few inches of rain, and max wind gusts of 29 mph.

Jeanette would have had to travel through the path of the storm to get back home, but they're staying up here, out of harms way, until it passes.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I just want to throw in that I think Zumba is the prettiest puppy Tom and Pam have ever helped whelp. I know I can get away with making this grand generalization regarding her good looks because no other Starborn puppy owners are reading this thread. 

I am so happy one of the Forum members offered shelter from the storm. Best wishes


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

If any other Havi owners need a place I have two bedrooms and a small fenced section of lawn in E. Tennessee. I just read that many folks in NC are stranded.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Marni said:


> I just want to throw in that I think Zumba is the prettiest puppy Tom and Pam have ever helped whelp. I know I can get away with making this grand generalization regarding her good looks because no other Starborn puppy owners are reading this thread.


hahaha!



Marni said:


> I am so happy one of the Forum members offered shelter from the storm. Best wishes


Thank you!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We experienced Cat 5 hurricane Odile three years ago in Mexico. Our place is on the beach and it was not fun, fortunately high enough that the ocean didn't intrude but 2 or 3 feet of rain everywhere. Windows broken and furniture sucked out of the house. Electricity and Internet are the first things to go out before the real storm hits! Often takes several days to restore. Several lives lost locally. Fortunately, we were not in residence at the time. Don't mess around with hurricanes!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


WOW! I am so sorry for the lives lost, and their families, and glad that no harm came to the both of you and to Ricky Ricardo.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom King said:


> Just got an email from Cindy, saying that Richard drove the RV to their place, and the dogs have been playing together. I expect we'll hear an update later.
> 
> The hosts have one of our puppies, and a Lab that Pam uses for socializing puppies to large dogs. Their place is here on the lake.


Cindy and Richard are wonderful! It was such a treat to find out our husbands had so much in common, and the both of us, too! My daughter told me to enjoy our mini-vacation. LOL! It sure feels like that. Though we do look forward to getting home again - - and getting my mom back - - I will always treasure these memories.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So glad things worked out!!

Please post a picture of the red dogs playing.


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Jeannie I am so glad you and your husband are in a safe and welcoming place right now. It is heart warming to see the generous and caring folks on this forum reaching out to take care of you while your hubby recuperates.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> I just want to throw in that I think Zumba is the prettiest puppy Tom and Pam have ever helped whelp. I know I can get away with making this grand generalization regarding her good looks because no other Starborn puppy owners are reading this thread.
> 
> I am so happy one of the Forum members offered shelter from the storm. Best wishes


She might be the prettiest RED puppy... Kodi and Pixel think they were right up there in the running for "cutest puppies ever"  (you knew I couldn't let THAT one pass!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with everyone else... I am SO glad to hear that you are safe and comfortable while riding out the storm! Have a good time, relax and tell your husband that we hope he’s feeling MUCH better soon!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Fantastic news all the way round. So glad everyone is safe and well. Love this story the people on this forum are wonderful.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your husband! Hope he is better really soon, and I am SO glad you can ride out the storm in a hotel. My husband, Kodi and I rode out Hurricane Irene in our travel trailer (brand new at the time) on the edge of a cliff in a National Park in Prince Edward Island. It was scary!!!


I can't even imagine that! I don't think I would have survived that because my heart would not have been able to take it. It was scary enough last year inside our solid home going though Irma.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom King said:


> So glad things worked out!!
> 
> Please post a picture of the red dogs playing.


We were going to do that last night, but it started raining hard. We promise to get a picture of the girls playing sometime before we head out and post it.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom King said:


> So glad things worked out!!
> 
> Please post a picture of the red dogs playing.


Ask and you shall get. . . eventually! Sorry it took so long.

The girls were too busy exploring and did not want to show their faces, so Cindy finally picked them up so I could get a better shot. They are so cute together! I know that Zumba really appreciated getting to play with her cousin, and checking out pinecones, seashells, and sand.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I just want to say that Cindy's pup just might be the prettiest RED dog Pam and Tom has ever helped whelp...


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Marni said:


> I just want to say that Cindy's pup just might be the prettiest RED dog Pam and Tom has ever helped whelp...


I totally agree. She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Every puppy that Red has sired is gorgeous, and it would be hard to really say that one is more gorgeous than the next. The red color comes out more as they grow.

How does Grace like having two small dogs to play with?


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom King said:


> Every puppy that Red has sired is gorgeous, and it would be hard to really say that one is more gorgeous than the next. The red color comes out more as they grow.[/QUOT
> 
> Your mamas and Redman make beautiful babies together. I do think Ruby is absolutely gorgeous - just like her dad - but I know that Zumba is perfect for us. Her sweetness and spunkiness has completely won over our cat. Nothing seems to faze her, which is good, because her week with us has been pretty chaotic, and yet she has handled it so well. What a sweetheart!
> 
> ...


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeanniek said:


> Ask and you shall get. . . eventually! Sorry it took so long.
> 
> The girls were too busy exploring and did not want to show their faces, so Cindy finally picked them up so I could get a better shot. They are so cute together! I know that Zumba really appreciated getting to play with her cousin, and checking out pinecones, seashells, and sand.


How soon we forget how tiny they are at 8 weeks! The full grown Havanese just tower over them! :surprise: Momi and Popi don't have a favorite color, we like them all! :wink2: Ricky does have a favorite color,,,,,,,

The play tag, tug of war, wrestling color!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh goodness...I'm just reading all the posts. So glad to hear your DH received wonderful care and is out of the hospital. Zumba is just the prettiest little girl! Wishing you a safe journey home and your husband a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Heather's said:


> Oh goodness...I'm just reading all the posts. So glad to hear your DH received wonderful care and is out of the hospital. Zumba is just the prettiest little girl! Wishing you a safe journey home and your husband a speedy recovery.


Thank you so much, Heather.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been gone for almost two weeks camping and have been wondering about you. Glad all is well!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I've been gone for almost two weeks camping and have been wondering about you. Glad all is well!


Thank you! Yes, we have settled in back home quite well. I keep thinking that I really should have changed her name to "Storm", however. haha!

Where did you go camping? I am very partial to your part of the world. I lived in Anacortes in 7 years before we moved to Florida to help my parents out. It's been 16 years now, but my heart is still over there. We try to go over and spend our summers there as much as possible, but now with my husband sick and my mom living with us, I don't know when I will be able to go back again. I sure do miss those mountains!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Jeanniek said:


> Thank you! Yes, we have settled in back home quite well. I keep thinking that I really should have changed her name to "Storm", however. haha!
> 
> Where did you go camping? I am very partial to your part of the world. I lived in Anacortes in 7 years before we moved to Florida to help my parents out. It's been 16 years now, but my heart is still over there.


We almost always go east of the mountains and our favorite place is Pearrygin Lake State Park. It's only 3 hours away as long as the North Cascade Pass is open. Would love to go to the ocean but don't want to drive through the Seattle traffic!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> We almost always go east of the mountains and our favorite place is Pearrygin Lake State Park. It's only 3 hours away as long as the North Cascade Pass is open. Would love to go to the ocean but don't want to drive through the Seattle traffic!


I don't blame you! I worked in Alaska when I lived in WA, so had to make that drive to the airport every 2 weeks. That Seattle traffic made me crazy back then, and it hasn't gotten any better since!! Driving through the Cascade Loop is a MUCH nicer drive! We never got to Pearrygin. May have to put it down as a place to stop at if we ever get to go west again. I sure am hoping so!


----------



## Rey (Sep 28, 2018)

Zumba is beautiful. I think our little ones have shared some play time. Rey was formerly "Curry". It is so exciting to see all the puppies and their new families.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Rey said:


> Zumba is beautiful. I think our little ones have shared some play time. Rey was formerly "Curry". It is so exciting to see all the puppies and their new families.


Thank you!! How old is Curry? Is that from one of Rosi's litter? You must have just picked him up! Her puppies has such beautiful coloring. Pics, please!


----------



## Rey (Sep 28, 2018)

Jeanniek said:


> Thank you!! How old is Curry? Is that from one of Rosi's litter? You must have just picked him up! Her puppies has such beautiful coloring. Pics, please!


Yes he is from Rosi's litter. We picked him up 3 weeks ago. We almost had to delay his pickup due to the hurricane but it shifted and we actually had good weather for his pickup and the drive home. Definitely less eventful than your trip. So sorry to hear about all that happened but I am happy everything worked out for you guys and Zumba was able to meet some cousins. We named him Rey which is Spanish for King. It's very fitting for him. Lol


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Rey said:


> Yes he is from Rosi's litter. We picked him up 3 weeks ago. We almost had to delay his pickup due to the hurricane but it shifted and we actually had good weather for his pickup and the drive home. Definitely less eventful than your trip. So sorry to hear about all that happened but I am happy everything worked out for you guys and Zumba was able to meet some cousins. We named him Rey which is Spanish for King. It's very fitting for him. Lol


Oh, my gosh! Isn't he beautiful!!! I bet he does act like a king. These little Havanese definitely know they're hot stuff. My Zumba could have very easily been called "Reina". Just in these last few days, how much more demanding she has become, and obstinate! LOL! And she's not even into her terrible 2's yet, I don't think.


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

Jeanniek said:


> Oh, my gosh! Isn't he beautiful!!! I bet he does act like a king. These little Havanese definitely know they're hot stuff. My Zumba could have very easily been called "Reina". Just in these last few days, how much more demanding she has become, and obstinate! LOL! And she's not even into her terrible 2's yet, I don't think.


Jitterbug stage coming right up when she say's 'you can't catch me, I'm faster than the speed of light, & I can bounce out of your grasp if that doesn't work', heh! Hilarious, you can hardly keep from laughing even when you know you shouldn't.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Sam I Am said:


> Jitterbug stage coming right up when she say's 'you can't catch me, I'm faster than the speed of light, & I can bounce out of your grasp if that doesn't work', heh! Hilarious, you can hardly keep from laughing even when you know you shouldn't.


YES!!! That's the stage she's in - - and exactly how I feel LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*doing things backwards*



Sam I Am said:


> Jitterbug stage coming right up when she say's 'you can't catch me, I'm faster than the speed of light, & I can bounce out of your grasp if that doesn't work', heh! Hilarious, you can hardly keep from laughing even when you know you shouldn't.


It's so funny because Perry, being a rescue (who knows what happened in his early life that made him so afraid of everything), seems to hit these sort of stages in a different order than normal. He was so afraid of everything when I first got him that I didn't have to deal with barking or the 'you can't catch me' stage. Now, at 2 1/2 (we'll have him 2 years in December), he's going through all of these things. On the one hand, I'm glad that he's now feeling secure enough to do these things. On the other, I had hoped we were avoiding them. We had the 'you can't catch me' thing the other day for the very first time. Not to say that he always comes when I call him (when we're training in the house his come is good. Outside when he's not distracted it's pretty good but when he really wants to go down and stand at the gate to the parking area, then it's a crapshoot). But generally, once I get his attention he will come, but not the other day - zooming around the yard, coming close and then zooming off... I'm going through a lot of the puppy stuff now instead of when he was actually a puppy .


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> It's so funny because Perry, being a rescue (who knows what happened in his early life that made him so afraid of everything), seems to hit these sort of stages in a different order than normal. He was so afraid of everything when I first got him that I didn't have to deal with barking or the 'you can't catch me' stage. Now, at 2 1/2 (we'll have him 2 years in December), he's going through all of these things. On the one hand, I'm glad that he's now feeling secure enough to do these things. On the other, I had hoped we were avoiding them. We had the 'you can't catch me' thing the other day for the very first time. Not to say that he always comes when I call him (when we're training in the house his come is good. Outside when he's not distracted it's pretty good but when he really wants to go down and stand at the gate to the parking area, then it's a crapshoot). But generally, once I get his attention he will come, but not the other day - zooming around the yard, coming close and then zooming off... I'm going through a lot of the puppy stuff now instead of when he was actually a puppy .


It's all part of their joy of life I think. When you also have an old dog, you wish for them to feel good enough to run & play again. We thought about breaking out a frisbee for Jesse to show off for the puppy, Jesse wouldn't be able to resist, but would get gimpy afterwards for a couple of days, so we haven't done it. Jesse doesn't just catch frisbees, that would be too easy, she gets under them & spins them off her nose, bumping them along like a seal while they are still spinning. Aussies & frisbees are automatic fun for all.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> It's so funny because Perry, being a rescue (who knows what happened in his early life that made him so afraid of everything), seems to hit these sort of stages in a different order than normal. He was so afraid of everything when I first got him that I didn't have to deal with barking or the 'you can't catch me' stage. Now, at 2 1/2 (we'll have him 2 years in December), he's going through all of these things. On the one hand, I'm glad that he's now feeling secure enough to do these things. On the other, I had hoped we were avoiding them. We had the 'you can't catch me' thing the other day for the very first time. Not to say that he always comes when I call him (when we're training in the house his come is good. Outside when he's not distracted it's pretty good but when he really wants to go down and stand at the gate to the parking area, then it's a crapshoot). But generally, once I get his attention he will come, but not the other day - zooming around the yard, coming close and then zooming off... I'm going through a lot of the puppy stuff now instead of when he was actually a puppy .


Panda is still hit and miss about coming immediately if she gets out of the backyard. She always comes EVENTUALLY, but when she's good an ready. I have found a fool-proof method of getting her back in these situations, though... I get down on my hands and knees, where she can see and hear me, and start examining... something. It doesn't matter. I don't talk directly to her, but in an excited voice, still looking at the spot on the ground, maybe even reaching out to touch it or smell it, I exclaim how interesting it is. She absolutely can't resist!!! She comes bounding over, and we "examine" the spot together. Then I gently stroke her and thank her for joining me. THEN cookies with a hand on her, THEN I pick her up or attach her leash.

It's REALLY important that when they come back to you that it ends in a cheerful happy way. Otherwise, the trick will be viewed as a trap, and won't work more than once or twice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> It's all part of their joy of life I think. When you also have an old dog, you wish for them to feel good enough to run & play again. We thought about breaking out a frisbee for Jesse to show off for the puppy, Jesse wouldn't be able to resist, but would get gimpy afterwards for a couple of days, so we haven't done it. Jesse doesn't just catch frisbees, that would be too easy, she gets under them & spins them off her nose, bumping them along like a seal while they are still spinning. Aussies & frisbees are automatic fun for all.


I have a friend with Havanese and an elderly Beardie. The Beardie always wants to join in the Havanese fun, but if she does, she is crippled later in the day.  It feels sad not to let her play with them, but we know the cost she pays later, so she stays in the bedroom when they are romping.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*not always perfect*



krandall said:


> Panda is still hit and miss about coming immediately if she gets out of the backyard. She always comes EVENTUALLY, but when she's good an ready. I have found a fool-proof method of getting her back in these situations, though... I get down on my hands and knees, where she can see and hear me, and start examining... something. It doesn't matter. I don't talk directly to her, but in an excited voice, still looking at the spot on the ground, maybe even reaching out to touch it or smell it, I exclaim how interesting it is. She absolutely can't resist!!! She comes bounding over, and we "examine" the spot together. Then I gently stroke her and thank her for joining me. THEN cookies with a hand on her, THEN I pick her up or attach her leash.
> 
> It's REALLY important that when they come back to you that it ends in a cheerful happy way. Otherwise, the trick will be viewed as a trap, and won't work more than once or twice.


Hi Karen 
I have to admit that I like it when you talk about something that your three don't do perfectly  I always get the feeling that with as much work as you've put into them that they're all perfectly obedient pups, so it's nice to hear that they have their faults just like the rest of ours (though definitely not as pronounced!) It gives me hope when I am getting frustrated right now going through the bark at everything (when I thought we'd gotten past that) or ignoring me because it was more interesting to stand at the gate and bark at everything!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

_j_


krandall said:


> I have a friend with Havanese and an elderly Beardie. The Beardie always wants to join in the Havanese fun, but if she does, she is crippled later in the day.  It feels sad not to let her play with them, but we know the cost she pays later, so she stays in the bedroom when they are romping.


We need a cry button, too. That makes me sad for the Beardie, though it really is much better for her.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> Hi Karen
> I have to admit that I like it when you talk about something that your three don't do perfectly  I always get the feeling that with as much work as you've put into them that they're all perfectly obedient pups, so it's nice to hear that they have their faults just like the rest of ours (though definitely not as pronounced!) It gives me hope when I am getting frustrated right now going through the bark at everything (when I thought we'd gotten past that) or ignoring me because it was more interesting to stand at the gate and bark at everything!


Yes, me too!

You can have these wonderful dogs, but they are still mischievous and independent. Which I love but not in the middle of a training session! Zumba flew right through week one with sit/down/stand with treats near her nose. Second session is with hand and verbal signals, me standing up, so treats are not close to the nose. We're also learning heel and "wait". She gets them, but I would say that half the time she is on strike. She lays there like all splayed out on the floor, looking at me, she needs to do Zoomies, she wants to play chase, she wants to do anything but what I want her to do. So I play with her because I remember the lesson that Karen learned with Kodi. But I had thought this point would come down the road, and not so quickly!!! Lol!

So I might as well remember they are very much free spirits. Thoroughly enjoy the sessions when they go well, and enjoy them, too, when they don't. Cause it obviously is not going to change. This is who they are. Because if Karen's dogs are not perfect models of obedience at all times, I don't believe that any Havanese can be! ( Especially when you're 14 weeks old and teething.)


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

One option is to use play as a motivator/reward in combination with treats. A couple of commands, then 5-10 seconds of tug or chase, then a quick sit, stand down, a treat, some play, a sit stay ... etc. Lot’s of enjoyment and action and gets them weaned off of constant cookies.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

cishepard said:


> One option is to use play as a motivator/reward in combination with treats. A couple of commands, then 5-10 seconds of tug or chase, then a quick sit, stand down, a treat, some play, a sit stay ... etc. Lot's of enjoyment and action and gets them weaned off of constant cookies.


That is what I tried this morning! And it worked really well. We had fun and she did all her routines, including waiting at the door! However, i was still treating along with all that fun. I am going to follow your suggeestion and see if I can cut down on the treats a little and still have success. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Hi Karen
> I have to admit that I like it when you talk about something that your three don't do perfectly  I always get the feeling that with as much work as you've put into them that they're all perfectly obedient pups, so it's nice to hear that they have their faults just like the rest of ours (though definitely not as pronounced!) It gives me hope when I am getting frustrated right now going through the bark at everything (when I thought we'd gotten past that) or ignoring me because it was more interesting to stand at the gate and bark at everything!


Ha! They are no more perfect than any other creature. Kodi eats dirty kleenex, Pixel rolls in turkey poop (or any other nasty thing she can find) and Panda is a little devil if she decides to go walk-about. &#55357;&#56841;

Part of it is age, a really reliable outdoor recall is ALWAYS simething that needs regular work and reinforcement, and it takes a LONG time to get it solid. Partly it is the specific dog or breed. I don't know a single person with a sight hound that will trust them off leash in a non-enclosed area unless they are on a lure. There may be a few reliable ones out there, but I haven't met them. &#55357;&#56841;.

And then there is the matter of training opportunities. When Kodi was young, we didn't have the coyote problem we have now. (I saw one stand and look at me in broad daylight yesterday, right outside the dog fence) Kodi started off leash in the woods as a young puppy, dragging a long line, with a reliably trained GSD at his side. I practiced calling him back for a treat over, and over and over, on an almost daily basis for more than a year before I dared call him back without a treat in an emergency. In the beginning, he just followed the big dog back. Over time, it became a habit. We didn't have a fenced dog yard then, so for him to EVER be off leash, he HAD to have a reliable recall. So I did the work.

With the girls, it has been different. It is not safe for them to be off leash outside the fenced dog yard because you just don't know when a coyote could be lurking beside the path. Although it is rare, they have even taken small dogs being walked on leash. A loose small dog is an invitation to a snack. The tick problem has also gotten worse and worse, with more diseases involved. I don't know why that is, but it is real. It is also much harder to train recalls when there are multiple dogs. And while I do train them all, almost every day, it tends to be shorter, more focused training rather than long tromps in the woods with a single dog. (Or a friend and a dog)

So Panda has an excellent "obedience type" recall in the ring or in a controlled environment. But I think partly because of the novelty, being "loose" is an extremely attractive, self-rewarding option. This isn't as much of an issue with Pixel, because even though her outdoor recall is no better than Panda's, she also doesn't actively avoid you if you move toward her. So you can always go to her, hand her a cookie and pick her up.

Sharing a good "sniff" is a very attractive social option for dogs, and at least in Panda's case, is more interesting than other options. I also am VERY careful never to chase her or try to catch her... that's a game I know a human can't win, and I don't want her to EVER learn that.

If I have it available, another good option with her is to throw a jar of treats and tell her to find it. It is also a sure bet that she will run to the container. I go to the container, give her a couple of treats out of it, telling her how good she is. Then I throw it away from me again, and again, repeating the process. By the third throw, she has forgotten that the original game was running away from home, and is all caught up with the "find the cookie jar" game... which I control. &#55357;&#56841;

Oh, that's another difference between Kodi's up-bringing and the girls. NONE of them will go far, or want you to be out of sight. So pre-coyote problem, if Kodi played that game, I would just turn and walk away. KNOWING that the moment I was out of sight, he'd come barreling to find me. I can't make myself play that card with the girls, because I know that if they are out there without a human, that's exactly what the coyotes are waiting for.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> _j_
> 
> We need a cry button, too. That makes me sad for the Beardie, though it really is much better for her.


It's always a bit sad to see them age, but she has had a good long life, and MOSt of her life is STILL good. &#128522;


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Yes, me too!
> 
> You can have these wonderful dogs, but they are still mischievous and independent. Which I love but not in the middle of a training session! Zumba flew right through week one with sit/down/stand with treats near her nose. Second session is with hand and verbal signals, me standing up, so treats are not close to the nose. We're also learning heel and "wait". She gets them, but I would say that half the time she is on strike. She lays there like all splayed out on the floor, looking at me, she needs to do Zoomies, she wants to play chase, she wants to do anything but what I want her to do. So I play with her because I remember the lesson that Karen learned with Kodi. But I had thought this point would come down the road, and not so quickly!!! Lol!
> 
> So I might as well remember they are very much free spirits. Thoroughly enjoy the sessions when they go well, and enjoy them, too, when they don't. Cause it obviously is not going to change. This is who they are. Because if Karen's dogs are not perfect models of obedience at all times, I don't believe that any Havanese can be! ( Especially when you're 14 weeks old and teething.)


Ha! NO dog is "perfectly obedient" at all times under all conditions. That would be a robot, and we certainly son't want that!! one trap I see people fall into on this forum and other "Havanese groups" is the idea that "Havanese are..." (fill in the blank). They are dogss. They are SMALL dogs, so that does have some bearing on what is hard and easy for them, and they are, first and foremost, bred as companion dogs. But under everything else, they are dogs, and behave like dogs. They do not have the super high drive of herding breeds, (which makes them easier to live with!) and they don't have the totally bred-in behaviors of bird and hunting dogs. (Also easier to live with) But ALL puppies progress through training with hills and valleys, jsut like children do.

With a young puppy, it's REALLY important not to train to the point where they shut down. Do several REALLY SHORT (like 30 second) training sessions a day. Put 10 treats in your pocket. When you are done with ten reps of (whatever) youare done. If the puppy is BEGGING for more, so much the better. Leave him wanting more! &#128522; and remember the "3 d's"... distance, duration and distraction. Once you have a behavior on cue without luring (and you don't really, yet... that's what you are working toward)you have to add the "d's" very slowly, and one at a time. And your rate of reinforcement has to go WAY back up.

You need to get off luring as fast as possible when teaching a new behavior, (do you use a clicker?) but then I can't emphasize enough that more people mess up their traiing by trying to fade REWARDS too fast than anything else. If you want to get the cookies off your body (but I doubt you are even there yet... she is REALLY young!!!) that's fine. Put them on the counter and work nearby. Run and get a cookie together as the reward! And remember that MANY (tiny) cookies, fed one at a time as you tell them how smart and wonderful they are, make a REALLY big impression on the dog. Not for every rep of a secure behavior, but when they are learning something new, or doing something in the face of distraction.be mindful of how you deliver treats. You want to reward... a LOT, but you don't want to be a Pez dispenser. And luring should only be for the first few reps of a new behavior, if you can't manufacture it a different way. Then food is ONLY a reward, not a lure... or you will never get anything without the lure. IMO, you should not be using a cue, or "naming" a behavior until you can reliably get it without a lure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> One option is to use play as a motivator/reward in combination with treats. A couple of commands, then 5-10 seconds of tug or chase, then a quick sit, stand down, a treat, some play, a sit stay ... etc. Lot's of enjoyment and action and gets them weaned off of constant cookies.


Yes, for anyone interested in dog sports, play is a REALLY important motivator/reward. Some dogs love tug, some love balls, and some love personal play. But you should try to encourage interest in toys, personal play AND food, because all can be used for different things. I have found with my three, that NONE of them will tug in a training/trial situation. They have to be TOTALLY relaxed and playing at hime for me to get that. None of them are really natural retrievers, but once Panda and Kodi learned a formal retrieve, that bcame a preferred behavior, and could be used as a rewad. Pixel still doesn't have a formal retrieve because I just haven't worked on it enough with her.

Kodi has really excellent personal play, but I've reLly worked on it. A lot. Panda's is coming along, but her's looks quieter them Kodi's. WithPixel, it is situational. If she's worried, she won't play. With me or with a toy. If she's REALLY worried, she won't eat. BUT, she LOVES to heel. So if you can get her heeling in a big, brisk circle to the right (dog on the outside) she will often get over her worry and start having fun again. &#128522;

You need a lot of tools in your tool box! ...But with very young puppies, while I agree that you wNt to get away from luring as soon as possible, I think that food rewards are the top of the motivational hierarchy. To the point hat my puppies often ate most of their daily calories during short training sessions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> That is what I tried this morning! And it worked really well. We had fun and she did all her routines, including waiting at the door! However, i was still treating along with all that fun. I am going to follow your suggeestion and see if I can cut down on the treats a little and still have success. Thanks!


I would really, really advise against that at her age. She is a really little baby, even if she is a smart one. Keep up the treats, AS LONG AS they are rewards, and not lures. You need hundreds and HUNDREDS of repetitions before a behavior is solid. I wouldn't start backing off rewards until you are at AT LAST an 85% success rate on any behavior. And if you see that she struggles when you fade the rewards, you've got a problem. You need to get back in there with a MUCH higher rate of reinforcement.

Certainly, for around the house "manners", things get so routine that you CERTIANLY don't need to continue to reward. But nothing is "routine" for her yet... LIFE isn't routine yet. She just doesn't have enough life experience.

I see so often that new puppy owners here on the forum post that their puppy does "sit, stand, down, wait" (sometimes come) by the time they are 16 weeks old. Sure. They are smart little dogs, and it's fun. But if you want more than "household manners" you need to be really strategic about your training. Expand those "3 d's" before you start to fade rewards. Dogs do not generalize well. So the fact that she can sit in the kitchen doesn't mean that she can sit in the bedroom... or on the driveway... or in the pet store. In fact, if my puppy couldn't do a behavior in the dog food aisle at Petco, I probably wouldn't be fading the rewards. I'd be practicing more in more challenging settings instead.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> I would really, really advise against that at her age. She is a really little baby, even if she is a smart one. Keep up the treats, AS LONG AS they are rewards, and not lures. You need hundreds and HUNDREDS of repetitions before a behavior is solid. I wouldn't start backing off rewards until you are at AT LAST an 85% success rate on any behavior. And if you see that she struggles when you fade the rewards, you've got a problem. You need to get back in there with a MUCH higher rate of reinforcement.
> 
> Certainly, for around the house "manners", things get so routine that you CERTIANLY don't need to continue to reward. But nothing is "routine" for her yet... LIFE isn't routine yet. She just doesn't have enough life experience.
> 
> I see so often that new puppy owners here on the forum post that their puppy does "sit, stand, down, wait" (sometimes come) by the time they are 16 weeks old. Sure. They are smart little dogs, and it's fun. But if you want more than "household manners" you need to be really strategic about your training. Expand those "3 d's" before you start to fade rewards. Dogs do not generalize well. So the fact that she can sit in the kitchen doesn't mean that she can sit in the bedroom... or on the driveway... or in the pet store. In fact, if my puppy couldn't do a behavior in the dog food aisle at Petco, I probably wouldn't be fading the rewards. I'd be practicing more in more challenging settings instead.


That is very good advice!!! I had wondered about that. What you recommend sounds right to me. Thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> That is very good advice!!! I had wondered about that. What you recommend sounds right to me. Thank you.


Rewarding behaviors we want, as long as it is done in a thoughtful, targetted manner, (not "Pez dispenser" mode  ) Is like money in the bank that you can withdraw later. Part of what you are doing is creating a "CER" (controlled emotional response) which means that eventually, the dog just starts to get happy about the idea that s/he is working with you. When you get that, you don't NEED to reward. But I still do in training. 

A really fabulous, departed trainer used to say, "If something is going wrong, and you don't know how to fix it, put a cookie on it". You can NEVER do any harm by handing out more cookies in training. If you do anything punitive (and withholding rewards can be viewed that way by the dog) it can have unintended fall-out if you weren't 100% correct and precise in your training. I OFTEN give Kodi or Panda a single treat when they get something wrong in training, just so they don't get discouraged. But I don't click the behavior that was "less (or different) than I wanted". And I give "jackpots" for when they do something brilliant.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> Rewarding behaviors we want, as long as it is done in a thoughtful, targetted manner, (not "Pez dispenser" mode  ) Is like money in the bank that you can withdraw later. Part of what you are doing is creating a "CER" (controlled emotional response) which means that eventually, the dog just starts to get happy about the idea that s/he is working with you. When you get that, you don't NEED to reward. But I still do in training.
> 
> A really fabulous, departed trainer used to say, "If something is going wrong, and you don't know how to fix it, put a cookie on it". You can NEVER do any harm by handing out more cookies in training. If you do anything punitive (and withholding rewards can be viewed that way by the dog) it can have unintended fall-out if you weren't 100% correct and precise in your training. I OFTEN give Kodi or Panda a single treat when they get something wrong in training, just so they don't get discouraged. But I don't click the behavior that was "less (or different) than I wanted". And I give "jackpots" for when they do something brilliant.


I love that "pez dispense" label. I feel like that only when I am grooming her, but I want her chewing and relaxed, rather than fidgetty and fighting me. She is getting much better. Got her on each side yesterday plus got in a few strokes of the comb. Up to this point, I have had to do the grooming while she is on her feet, ready to run. We're getting there!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> I love that "pez dispense" label. I feel like that only when I am grooming her, but I want her chewing and relaxed, rather than fidgetty and fighting me. She is getting much better. Got her on each side yesterday plus got in a few strokes of the comb. Up to this point, I have had to do the grooming while she is on her feet, ready to run. We're getting there!


I would consider using food very close together to encourage the dog to tolerate grooming to be "targetted", not "Pez dispenser". There are some people who continually hand out treats without even thinking about it... it becomes habit, not training. That's when you get into "useless" territory. &#128522;


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> I would consider using food very close together to encourage the dog to tolerate grooming to be "targetted", not "Pez dispenser". There are some people who continually hand out treats without even thinking about it... it becomes habit, not training. That's when you get into "useless" territory. &#128522;


Hmmmm . . . It seems the action is the exact same thing though the reasoning behind it is different.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Hmmmm . . . It seems the action is the exact same thing though the reasoning behind it is different.


In your situation, for grooming, you are trying to create that CER that I mentioned. You are working to create pleasant associations and a calm emotional state more than"training" a behavior. That's what makes the difference.


----------

